

When Did Two-Strapping Get Cooler Than One-Strapping? - Steko
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/cool_story/2013/10/two_straps_on_a_backpack_or_one_strap_what_s_cool.html

======
pedalpete
Did the author actually miss the difference in the size of backpacks which may
have an affect on the number of people using both straps?

I'm amazed at the size of some of the packs kids carry today, and I thought my
pack was huge at the time. So, if you've got a much larger pack with
significantly more weight, you're going to use both straps.

If I'm correct in my judgement that packs have gotten larger.

~~~
ronaldx
He does talks about the weight of the backpack (on page 2?)

Personally, I used to be a messenger bags guy (cooler and more convenient
access) but now I need two straps.

As an adult, one-strapping gives me a near-instant headache (I wonder if it
always affected me that badly?). Even looking at the photo of Channing Tatum
makes me feel uncomfortable.

------
balbaugh
When I first moved to a large city, I felt susceptible to theft with my bag
only being strapped to one shoulder and two straps made it feel more secure.

